# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello! Video - Contest

## emmyfox

I am student, who is studying in Denmark. I'm taking part in one contest and I'm really looking forward after youtube looks from BIG Russia! 
Please check out stories about student life in Denmark. Every click is a vote. ThankYou!

----------

